# Alphabets for Names (there are 8 pages of these)



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are alphabets. Remember that the body of your name and side embellishments (the rectangular part) must end in odd number in order for edging to work out and work be on the right side when you start edging. You may have to take anothe scrap of graph paper to add width or height to your letters as needed and you can practice on the scrap)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Having trouble getting attachments to do through. Bear with me.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope this goes through I am having such a hard time. There are five of the eight alphabets on page 2. The name pattern in on page 4, and my tips are on page 4


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't seem to get the rest of this alphabet to go through. I have hit add attachment, browse, and send. There is one last page of the second favorite alphabet I have. The third you already have and I use that one for one initial only as it is so wide and high.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been sitting here for hours trying to get all this information to you all. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. I fill in the title, the write whatever here, then hit browse and click on what I want to add, type what it is by the browse, then hit send, SO WHAT AM I DOING WRONG? Somebody please answer me as these are all the patterns you all wanted. You will find most of them on page 2 & 4, including the alternate (favorite) edging.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You do not hit the browse button, that is for when you want to upload pictures. When you have written your post in the box provided, you ckick on the send button just below the text box, and it will be done.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, I was just thinking where could I get the pattern for the alphabets. You read my mind.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Going to try one more time to send last of alphabets and embelishment pattersn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Where did these come from? Is there an online link for them that you can send easily? That would be much easier--no?

Question: How do you save these charts or print them? I cannot seem to highlight them for either.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooooo, thank you.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Right click on them and click 'save as'


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bulldog, these are awesome. I right-clicked on each one and saved them as pictures for future use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ah, that worked well. thanx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm with you bulldog... I spend hours trying to do something someone else can just point and click and its done..LOL and then when I do get it I can't remember how to do it again so I have to muddle through all over again.. eventually this computer stuff does get easier.. I remember not knowing how to copy and paste... thanks for taking the time and extra effort for us... Ronie


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting these! Wonderful! I truly appreciate all the time and effort you put into providing these for us. Thanks again!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these pages!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I received six pages. Is this correct or are there duplicates? Thanks for your effort.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulldog, thanks for the charts. You should post a copy in the Links section too. I'm certainly going to bookmark topic this so I can refer back.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

To all of you who may be reading my reply. Pictures are found at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16635-l.html
Just scroll down and you will see about five pages of the finished product.
On July 2nd my DH put everything in one folder...the original pattern with alternate edging, alphabets, embellishments and tips I have learned over the years. All you need is graph paper (10 blocks to inch) I taped two pages together and took a permanent marker and ruler and make the lines separating each ten blocks darker. I did this twice, so I could get a wide width and long length, then I went to Office Max and ran 75 copies off and saved the master copy to be used to refill as needed. EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW is listed under Bulldog's Crochetted Names Patterns. To the lady who sent me her last name to graft. I am working on it today and will send it to you by PM tomorrow. Happy Fourth to all of you and if you have any further questions, send me a PM and will help best I can. I found multiple books on this subject from Herrschners (Filet Crochet). Haas Designs also has patterns, and I do make mine in one piece now, but not to beging with. Took me some practice to be able to do it that way. Start simple, then spread your wings. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I meant five pictures! There are over ten or twelve pages of directions...just keep scrolling down after you pull up the posting on July 2nd under Bulldog's....


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Bulldog, that is super of you to send the alphabet sets. 
I will certainly put these to use. Mega thanks.DD


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd like to know when this computer stuff gets easier!
I have used these for probably 20 years, and when you get a new one---it's go back to school!


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

I right click and point to print preview. Then decide what pages you want to print or do save as.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME AND WORK GETTING THESE CHARTS FOR US!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a yahoo and a gmail account, and to attach files for both of them I hit "attach file", then browse for the file, and then I have to again click on "attach file" (which may not be the original button)to actually attach the file. 

Thanks so much for the alphabets; they can also be used for cross stitch. Aren't knitters great people?


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

You, my dear, are an angel. I love monogramming, have an embroidery machine, but do not have the patience to figure out the graphs. Thanks soooo much.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I tried this, but it tells me it is not available


----------



## marlise (Feb 23, 2011)

craftilady said:


> I tried this, but it tells me it is not available


Me too!


----------



## Pat E (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm new to knitting but love the challenge. I managed to knit a set of golf club covers but can't find instructions for knitting the numbers on each one. The numbers shown in this post would be perfect. Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------

